# HID's on 2012 Brute Force with pics



## 750brutus (May 7, 2012)

Aside from the obvious exterior differences on the 2012 headlights I believe the bulb style may be different as well. Any way I just put a set of H3 HID's on mine Saturday and thought I'd show a few pics. I didn't take a ton of pics but just an idea of what I did.


----------



## 750brutus (May 7, 2012)




----------



## 750brutus (May 7, 2012)

I'll have to take some pics of how I tied up all the wires. The end result was very clean and made a huge difference on visibility.


----------



## onebadcummin (Apr 15, 2012)

We're did you order them and are they just single h3s or dual bulbs, thanks and looks bad ***


----------



## 750brutus (May 7, 2012)

I actually sell and install HID's for cars at my shop. I order them from one of my distributors. I couldn't find any specially made for the brute force except Eagle Eyes so I made my own. They are single filament H3's. However they are so bright I can't imagine needing high beams again. BTW this was very easy to do.


----------



## 750brutus (May 7, 2012)

Take business talk to pm's unless you are a sponsor. 

Thanks
-MIMB staff


----------



## MUDRIDER2012 (Apr 28, 2012)

I have a 2012BF 750 and i am looking for a set of HID's, but I really do not know much about them. I would like to get some that are a blueish white and I found some on ebay but I thought I would get some input on them before I buy them. Here is the link to them.

Kawasaki Brute Force 750 ATV 2012 35W HID Headlight Kit | eBay


----------



## onebadcummin (Apr 15, 2012)

I got a h3 kit and did the do it yourself mod in the how to section and it turned out well, got the kt for 32 bucks to the door


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I sell that same eagle eye kit for $150 shipped


----------



## 750brutus (May 7, 2012)

Just a few more pics of the wires tied up. I did keep the factory connector intact. I just cut/soldered/heat shrink the wires from the ballast to the stock wires.


----------



## SWBF (Jan 12, 2012)

I have the Eagle Eye Kit in my 09BF750, really makes night turn into day, super bright.


----------



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

Does the bulb housing have to be cut up a little like it does on the earlier models, or does the H3 bulb fit right in as a direct replacement?


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

The eagleeye kit is the way to go I got mine off of brute650i and was very simple to install.Plug n play is the way to go.


----------



## gtsum2 (Aug 29, 2012)

I think these will be my next install


----------



## tyesko (Mar 3, 2013)

Def should be on the list of necessary upgrades. Especially if you ride at night. Heres a pic of my 2012 with the eagle eye kit.









---------- Post added at 12:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:31 AM ----------

For comparison...


----------



## gtsum2 (Aug 29, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## hwarren21 (Dec 9, 2013)

how do you put HIDs in the 2012 brute force stock headlights? They are different than the older brutes. Is there a guide on how to do the "do it yourself" on the 2012 brutes? I got a 55w 8000k kit from ddmtuning and need some help. Just need to know how to put the HID in the stock headlight and where to drill holes and all. Please help!


----------



## Capper911 (May 20, 2012)

I'd like to try this DIY for sure!! I dunno about running a 55w kit though in that small housing!? May get a lil warm! lol


----------



## cheapthrills (Apr 7, 2009)

So it's ok for the ballasts to get wet, real wet? I see those on the inside of the wheel housing.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

hwarren21 said:


> how do you put HIDs in the 2012 brute force stock headlights? They are different than the older brutes. Is there a guide on how to do the "do it yourself" on the 2012 brutes? I got a 55w 8000k kit from ddmtuning and need some help. Just need to know how to put the HID in the stock headlight and where to drill holes and all. Please help!


You'll need to remove the stock bulbs, tear out the glass part and drill a big hole for your new HID bulbs to pass through. Then jb weld the new bulbs to the old bases. Then wire the ballasts through a relay so they work off your stock switch. Simple right? That's how I did mine anyway. Eagle eye kit is plug and play, just too pricey for my taste. I used a 55w kit in my 2010 with no heat issues. They are super bright too. 
Great write up, the lights look great. I'm sure they are far superior to the stock ones.


----------



## hwarren21 (Dec 9, 2013)

2010Bruterider said:


> You'll need to remove the stock bulbs, tear out the glass part and drill a big hole for your new HID bulbs to pass through. Then jb weld the new bulbs to the old bases. Then wire the ballasts through a relay so they work off your stock switch. Simple right? That's how I did mine anyway. Eagle eye kit is plug and play, just too pricey for my taste. I used a 55w kit in my 2010 with no heat issues. They are super bright too.
> Great write up, the lights look great. I'm sure they are far superior to the stock ones.


I understand that, but the bases on the 2012 are different than the other year models as you can see on the top pictures. I don't see where i can drill a hole at because they are so thin. You see what im saying?? I see your from Crystal Springs. I live by the Reservoir in Brandon.


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

for $150, couldnt you get a 5" LED light bar that throws more light?? 

im sure first thing somebody is going to say is that "yea if you want a cheap LED bar." but lets be serious, the HID kits aren't coming from panasonic or bosch...


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

hwarren21 said:


> I understand that, but the bases on the 2012 are different than the other year models as you can see on the top pictures. I don't see where i can drill a hole at because they are so thin. You see what im saying?? I see your from Crystal Springs. I live by the Reservoir in Brandon.











You'll have to use a razor knife and cut off that whole 90* piece so the base is flat. My rancher bulbs looked like that before I modified them. 
As stated, a led light bar is another good option. And you're close to me, that's cool. I'm sure we'll see each other at Rocks Bottom or Copiah Creek Campgrounds.


----------



## Zrock (Oct 10, 2013)

Audible Silence said:


> for $150, couldnt you get a 5" LED light bar that throws more light??
> 
> im sure first thing somebody is going to say is that "yea if you want a cheap LED bar." but lets be serious, the HID kits aren't coming from panasonic or bosch...


$150 for a 5"? Shop around can find way better deals and still get good quality. I just pcked up a 6" for $68 it was white but a $2 can of paint will fix that and got my 12" for $150. These things will beat any hid kit.. I also used rubber spacers between teh mount and the light so i can easily adjust them some they are pointing down a little when im riding with others and not blind them.


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

i was just pullin prices outta my butt... i know they range from $50-$1000, but thats my point. for the price of an HID kit you could get a LED bar that throws out a lot more light.


----------



## hwarren21 (Dec 9, 2013)

anyone got a picture of the stock 2012 base with the HID in it???


----------



## brute12 (Mar 13, 2012)

On the camo 2012 brute is that a 6,000k? Or a 8,000k


----------



## tyesko (Mar 3, 2013)

Bbrute12 said:


> On the camo 2012 brute is that a 6,000k? Or a 8,000k


6000k


----------



## brute12 (Mar 13, 2012)

My buddy ordered the plug an play kit for his 2014 brute and it kept tripping the cvt light he said and had to send thr kit back it was the eagle eye kit


----------



## bruteforcee (Jun 22, 2014)

Will the eagle eye work on a 08 650i?


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Yes the eagle eye will work on the 08 650i. If your looking to buy shoot me a pm. We have best pricing around for MIMB members


----------



## Brutey750 (Jul 10, 2013)

Where can I find them for my 09 and do they just pop right in???


----------

